# Question about pot and brekenridge



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's just posession of under an ounce and paraphenalia. You would likely need a card to get anything from a dispensary and I'm not even sure if they have any in Breck.

Breckenridge, Colorado voters legalize marijuana, paraphernalia - Mycotopia Web Forums


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

if the store owner agrees to sell to you, then you can buy it in that store. doesn't necessarily make it legal. seriously, buying weed is not rocket science. btw that's awesome I'm goin to Breck this winter for sure.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

It is decriminalized, so while you can't go around smoking on the streets (technically) you can have up to an ounce, like afore mentioned. But it is still against federal law and you cannot have it on national forest land. So it is basically just a political statement.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Get it straight before you get yourself in trouble.

They decriminalized mere possession. That does NOT mean that it legal to sell, buy or use on the street. It is still a controlled substance governed by federal laws.

All the new ordinance means is that a cop can't bust you just because you have an ounce (or less) in your pocket.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

PaulyMolitor said:


> So I read the town legalized weed. Even though by federal law it's illegal, can I buy it in a store w/o a medical marijuana card?


just bring it with you if your already in the us, hide it well, and dont do stupid shit to get pulled over.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

avenged1985 said:


> just bring it with you if your already in the us, hide it well, and dont do stupid shit to get pulled over.


its a little bit harder then that if your flying, but how hard can it to be to find some locals with bud


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

ah, assumed you were driving. just ask around. really easy to find some.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol. If you really want to score some wack tebacky, then your best bets are to these locations:
1. The local frisbee golf course
2. A drum circle at a city park
3. Anyone over the age of 25 on a skateboard
4. The local guitar center, or indie band concert
5. Burnouts at the local college campus

Etc. I don't even smoke, but even someone who never touches the stuff can use their brain and figure out where to find some.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Lol. If you really want to score some wack tebacky, then your best bets are to these locations:
> 1. The local frisbee golf course
> 2. A drum circle at a city park
> 3. Anyone over the age of 25 on a skateboard
> ...


good places, but alot easy to just ask a random person. like 9 outta 10 people will be able to get you some or will have some on them.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

avenged1985 said:


> good places, but alot easy to just ask a random person. like 9 outta 10 people will be able to get you some or will have some on them.


9 out of 10? No. You're mistaken (or high).

Closer to 1 out of 10


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> 9 out of 10? No. You're mistaken (or high).
> 
> Closer to 1 out of 10


yes im stoned:laugh: i guess i just ask the right people. or its canada so there is weed everywhere


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> To add to that, be very careful when on land managed by the Forest Service. I don`t know what resorts are on Forest Service land there. Even though de criminalized in the town of Breckenridge, you step onto this federal land and now you are looking at a possible Felony if a Forest Service Law Enforcement officer wants to be a prick. Here is an example of how messed up this can get. Here in Oregon, medical Marijuana is legal state wide with a permit. Mt. Hood Meadows, where I work is on the Mt. Hood National Forest and we have a local timber fairy (USFS Law Enforcement) who is a first class jack ass. In the last couple of years, he has busted people WITH a permit for having pot and has slapped Felony charges on them....the guy is just horrible.


 Wait, wait, wait.....hold ur unicorns.....but Obama promised........ :laugh:


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Wait, wait, wait.....hold ur unicorns.....but Obama promised........ :laugh:


wait a second. a politition promised something and didnt deliver? whoaaaaa that is like un heard of.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf is right about the forest service land thing. All land that ski resorts operate on in the state are on Forest Service land. So if you are busted on the hill (base areas are typically private land) you can be prosecuted under Federal Law. Also, it is still illegal under state law. So you can be charged by that too. To buy it at a dispensary you will still need a medical marijuana card. 

In all this new law is smoke and mirrors. It reflects more of an attitude than a new paradigm. So treat it like you treat it everywhere else. Keep it out of eyesight and out of mind. Trying to be all public with it is just going to bring you some serious headaches and a buzzkill....dude.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, basically don't be an idiot and you'll more than likely be just fine. That is true pretty much anywhere.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> Lol. If you really want to score some wack tebacky, then your best bets are to these locations:
> 1. The local frisbee golf course
> 2. A drum circle at a city park
> 3. Anyone over the age of 25 on a skateboard
> ...


that sounds like what they do on tv


----------

